# ➡️ Linee guida,  regole e risorse del forum SOLO ITALIANO



## Paulfromitaly

Questo Forum è esclusivamente dedicato a questioni relative alla lingua italiana (ortografia, semantica, linguistica, uso, grammatica, etc.) e conseguentemente *l'unica lingua utilizzabile è la lingua italiana.* (le domande relative ai vari "dialetti" vanno quindi postate nel forum Other Languages)





*Guida breve: come impostare una discussione?*
*Attenzione: Quali sono e quali non sono le discussioni accettabili in questo forum?*
*Linee guida: leggere qui di seguito.*
*Regole sui link audio/video, Regole sulla segnalazione del linguaggio volgare QUI.*
*Come digitare gli accenti QUI.*
*Le risorse QUI. *

*Regolamento generale dei forum di WordReference*

*I.* WordReference.com fornisce i suoi Forum per lo scambio di informazioni su traduzioni, uso delle parole, equivalenze terminologiche e su altri argomenti linguistici. 
* 1. Cercate la risposta, anzitutto*.​Prima di formulare la vostra domanda, utilizzate la funzione di ricerca per trovare thread precedenti riguardanti la parola o la frase a cui siete interessati oppure il *dizionario italiano di WR.*​​
*2. Un tema per ogni discussione / Niente chiacchiere*.​Rimanete nel tema del primo messaggio di ciascuna discussione.​Trattate un solo tema per ciascuna discussione. Se avete più temi da trattare, aprite una discussione per ciascun tema.​Se avete domande aggiuntive non relazionate con lo stesso tema, aprite una discussione per ognuna di esse​*Se volete parlare di un argomento non pertinente o volete commentare qualcosa con un altro utente, utilizzate le CONVERSAZIONI PRIVATE. Non divagate in chiacchiere (niente chat).*​Aprite solo una discussione per ogni argomento. Non aprite discussioni doppie.​​
*3. Siate      chiari e fornite il contesto.*​Siate descrittivi, specifici e succinti nei vostri messaggi, al fine di      evitare fraintendimenti. Fornite frasi complete e informazioni sul *contesto* di riferimento ogni volta che aprite una discussione. Questo      permetterà di capire la vostra domanda e aiutarvi al meglio. Il titolo      della discussione deve includere tutta o parte della parola/frase che si      sta traducendo. Evitate espressioni tipo “Traduzione”, “Come si      dice?”, “Sono nuovo/a”, “Aiuto”, “Urgente”, ecc. Domande e risposte contenenti link esterni a WR devono contenere anche  un breve riferimento al contenuto del link - Non inserite solo ed  sclusivamente il link.​​
* 4. Rispettate      la proprietà intellettuale*.​Non è consentito postare contenuti plagiati. Nessun materiale soggetto a diritto d’autore (copyright) può essere inserito nei messaggi tranne quanto indicato di seguito:​Estratti contenuti dei dizionari, senza superare le due definizioni o traduzioni, purché venga citata la fonte in modo esplicito. ​È permesso inserire citazioni e traduzioni in prosa fino a quattro frasi. ​Nessun collegamento audio o video potrà essere inserito senza il preventivo consenso della moderazione. *Non sono permessi collegamenti a video o audio senza la PREVIA autorizzazione di un moderatore.*​Canzoni e versi possono essere citati e tradotti, fino ad un massimo di 4 righe.​Qualsiasi forma di collegamento difforme da quanto esposto sarà rimossa senza eccezione.​​
* 5. Niente traduzione, revisione o correzione di      testi o compiti scolastici*.​Questi forum non fanno i compiti, le traduzioni o le revisioni di testi per voi. Lunghi paragrafi sono accettati solo se utili a rispondere a domande lessicali o grammaticali… e solo dopo aver postato anche la vostra traduzione/interpretazione.​​
*6. Niente      pubblicità e nessuna attività promozionale.   *​Sul Forum non è permessa alcuna attività pubblicitaria o promozionale. Nulla che sia di natura promozionale, in qualsiasi forma, può essere inserito nei post, negli avatar, nel nome utente o nella firma, incluso ma non limitato a: frasi promozionali, indirizzi di posta elettronica, indirizzi URL o collegamenti, riferimenti a questi ultimi o a prodotti, servizi, ideologie, candidati o organizzazioni.​Sarà a totale discrezione di WordReference e del team di moderazione decidere cosa costituisca pubblicità o attività promozionale.​​​
*II.* I Forum promuovono l'apprendimento nell'ambito di un'atmosfera seria, di alto livello linguistico e collaborativo il cui tono sia improntato al rispetto, all'aiuto e alla cordialità.

* 7**. Siate collaborativi e cortesi.*​Se lo spagnolo, l’inglese o qualsiasi altra lingua di un utente non è perfetta, non maltrattatelo. È sempre gradito l’uso di “ciao”, “salve” e “grazie”. Trattate gli altri come vorreste essere trattati voi stessi.​​
 * 8.* *Comportatevi in maniera corretta*.​Niente flooding. Se postate diverse discussioni, fate in modo che non più di 5 appaiano sulla prima pagina del forum contemporaneamente. Questo permetterà alle discussioni degli altri utenti di godere della necessaria attenzione.​Niente bumping. Se nessuno risponde alla vostra domanda, non postate di nuovo solo per chiedere ancora aiuto. Piuttosto, fornite maggior contesto e ulteriori informazioni per aiutarci ad aiutarvi.​Se la vostra domanda non riceve risposte, potete cliccare sull'icona *SEGNALA* per richiedere l’assistenza di un moderatore.​​
 * 9. Mantenete un linguaggio educato e decoroso.*​La trattazione di parole offensive è permessa, ma la conversazione deve rimanere seria e rispettosa. Potete certamente discutere di parole offensive, ma non potete usarle con cattive intenzioni. I nomi utente e le firme giudicati irritanti, volgari, promozionali o maleducati saranno rimossi.​​
_Continua nel prossimo post_


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*10. Cortesia e rispetto in ogni momento.*​Commenti o messaggi che siano giudicati diffamatori, osceni, minacciosi, indecenti, pornografici, lascivi, violenti, infamanti o gravemente insolenti non verranno tollerati.​Chiunque dovesse usare un linguaggio non consono, rendersi colpevole di attacchi personali, causare o prendere parte in litigi o zuffe verrà bannato dal forum.​Questo forum non è un luogo per ripicche e sfoghi personali. Mantenete i fatti personali esattamente come sono, ovvero personali. WRF non è un luogo dove risolvere controversie con altri utenti, soggetti o enti.​​
* 11. Scrivete in linguaggio standard.*​Questo forum è un punto di riferimento per tutti gli studenti che sono impegnati nello studio di una lingua straniera: l'uso corretto delle maiuscole, della punteggiatura e la corretta ortografia sono obbligatori.​Salvo il caso in cui sia argomento di discussione, scrivere in stile chat/SMS non è consentito.​Non è ugualmente accettabile scrivere messaggi TUTTI IN MAIUSCOLO.​​
*III.* Sono benvenuti i membri che condividono i nostri scopi e la nostra filosofia, e che agiscono in accordo con le regole e le linee-guida dei Forum.
​*12. Segnalate ogni genere di problemi.*​Segnalate ai moderatori (cliccando sul tasto SEGNALA che trovate in basso a sinistra in ogni messaggio) ogni domanda che non abbia sufficiente contesto, sia scritta in maniera non conforme alle regole del forum, sia stata inserita nel forum sbagliato o violi una qualsiasi delle regole di WRF. Per favore non rispondete a tali domande. Segnalare tali discussioni ci aiuta a far funzionare questi forum nella maniera più efficiente possibile.​​
*13. Leggete il regolamento.*​Ogni forum applica il regolamento generale di WR in maniera leggermente diversa: per favore leggete il regolamento che trovate nello sticky in cima al forum PRIMA di iniziare a postare.​​
*14. Essere un utente di WR è un privilegio.*​L’uso e la partecipazione in questi forum, incluse le CONVERSAZIONI PRIVATE, non sono un diritto. Sono un privilegio concesso dall'amministratore di WR, soggetta ai termini di questo regolamento e revocabile senza preavviso in ogni momento.​​
*15. Questi forum sono moderati.*​I moderatori sono membri di WRF che svolgono anche un compito di supervisione e moderazione. Hanno la facoltà di editare, cancellare o modificare qualsiasi messaggio. Rivolgete le vostre domande riguardanti una discussione di un particolare forum ai moderatori di quel forum.​I moderatori sono anche membri del forum. A meno che sia chiaro dal contesto oppure lo dicano esplicitamente, quando i moderatori scrivono un messaggio in una discussione lo fanno da utenti e non in veste di moderatori. I messaggi dei moderatori non rispecchiano necessariamente l'opinione di WordReference.​Ogni discussione che ha come argomento le regole di WRF deve avere luogo nel forum _Comments and  Suggestions._​Qualsiasi discussione o commento a riguardo dell'operato dei moderatori o dell'amministratore deve essere fatto solo utilizzando e-mail o le CONVERSAZIONI PRIVATE, *mai nel forum*. Potete trovare ulteriori informazioni sui compiti e l'operato dei moderatori  in questa pagina.​​
*16. Ogni utente è responsabile di ciò che scrive.*​Ogni messaggio scritto su questi forum è a esclusiva responsabilità di chi lo scrive.​All'atto dell'iscrizione e dell'accettazione del regolamento di WRF dichiarate di non ritenere WordReference e nessuno dei suoi utenti responsabili di ciò che scrivono in questi forum.​L'autorizzazione a WordReference per la detenzione, la pubblicazione e l'uso di qualunque testo inserito in questi forum si intendono irrevocabilmente e perpetuamente concessi.​Qualsiasi traduzione, definizione e spiegazione fornite in questi forum potranno essere utilizzate da WordReference per future integrazioni dei dizionari di altro materiale di riferimento.​​
*17. Autorizzazioni.*​Non potete copiare o riutilizzare nessuna informazione reperita su questi forum se non previa autorizzazione dell'autore del messaggio e dell'amministratore di WordReference.​​
*18. Siate sinceri sulla vostra identità.*​Potete registrarvi con un solo nome utente. Non fingete di essere chi non siete. Questo include sesso, nazionalità e lingua madre. E' obbligatorio indicare la vostra lingua madre. Chi siete e da dove venite sono dati fondamentali affinché gli altri comprendano le vostre traduzioni o altre informazioni linguistiche che fornirete nei vostri messaggi.​​
*19. Non pubblicate informazioni di carattere privato o personale.*​Non includete nei vostri messaggi informazioni personali (es. indirizzi di posta elettronica o numeri di telefono). In questo modo eviterete i messaggi non desiderati (spam) e proteggerete la vostra privacy. Avete la possibilità di pubblicare alcuni contatti e dati personali nel profilo personale.​Non pubblicate testi di e-mail o messaggi privati di altri utenti.​Qualsiasi membro del forum che pubblichi senza permesso dell'interessato dettagli relativi ad un altro utente, siano essi personali o riguardanti contenuti presenti su internet verrà allontanato da questi forum.​​
*20. Disclaimer.*​L'utente accetta che tutte le informazioni inserite al momento della registrazione siano registrate in un database. L’amministratore e i moderatori non possono essere ritenuti responsabili per azioni illegali di terze persone che mettano in pericolo i dati riservati. Non devono essere trasmesse informazioni sensibili tramite CONVERSAZIONE PRIVATA.​

*------> Guidelines in English <-------*​


----------



## Angel.Aura

*Non è possibile postare audio, video file oppure link se non previa richiesta e approvazione di un moderatore.
Dovrà essere specificato nel thread quale moderatore ha visionato e approvato la richiesta.
Ogni file o link che non sia stato approvato come specificato verrà rimosso.
Non sarà più concesso il permesso di postare file o link che siano stati cancellati poiché non preventivamente approvati.*

Il linguaggio volgare costituisce una parte importante di qualsiasi lingua, e dobbiamo poterne parlare. Una delle cose più complicate circa la padronanza di una lingua consiste nel conoscere le sfumature di un’espressione e le occasioni in cui utilizzarla.

Queste definizioni sono adattate dal dizionario francese Collins-Robert:
 - l’espressione non fa parte del linguaggio standard, è usata da persone di ogni grado e istruzione in un contesto non formale, ma non sarebbe utilizzata in un componimento o in una lettera formali, o nel caso in cui chi parla intenda fare bella figura.

  -  l’espressione è usata da una parte, ma non da tutti i madrelingua, in situazioni decisamente non formali. Questo tipo di parole dovrebbero essere utilizzate con grande attenzione dai non madrelingua. 

   -  significa 'Pericolo!' Queste parole possono risultare offensive in qualsiasi situazione e devono pertanto essere evitate dai non madrelingua.


----------



## Angel.Aura

*Scrivere le lettere accentate con tastiere che non le hanno*
*

Quattro modi per scrivere gli accenti*​ 


Usa ALT + una combinazione numerica da digitare sul tastierino numerico a destra della tua tastiera (non funziona sui portatili)
Installa la Tastiera Internazionale
Utenti Apple-Mac
Per tutti quanti

 *1.* Si riferisce ai codici ASCII.      
Funziona tenendo premuto il tasto ALT della tua tastiera mentre digiti il codice numerico corrispondente al carattere che vuoi ottenere. 

à      ALT + 133
À     ALT + 0192

è   ALT + 138
È    ALT +  0200
é    ALT + 130
É    ALT + 144

ì    ALT + 141

ò   ALT + 149

ù    ALT + 151
Ù    ALT + 0217

*
2.*  La Tastiera Internazionale è un’opzione di Windows che permette un accesso facilitato per gli accenti in lingua straniera. Funziona con la maggior parte dei programmi in ambiente Windows.
Per installare la Tastiera Internazionale in Windows XP:
_Start_ -- > _pannello di controllo_ --> _Opzioni internazionali e della lingua_ --> fare clic sulla scheda _Lingue_ --> _Servizi di testo e lingue di input_ --> _Dettagli_.
Nella sezione _Servizi Installati_ vedrai la lista delle lingue/tastiere già installate. 
Clicca su _Aggiungi_ per aprire la finestra di dialogo _Aggiungi lingua di input_.
Seleziona _Italiano_ dal primo menu a tendina
Seleziona _Layout di tastiera/Metodo di input (IME)_ Italiano (142) per attivare.
Clicca su _Ok_ e _applica_ le modifiche.
Ora la tua tastiera è correttamente configurata per gli accenti in Italiano.
(Qui c’è la pagina di supporto per utenti Microsoft).

*
3. *Gli accenti per il sistema      operativo Mac sono molto semplici: 

Sulle tastiere Apple recenti le cinque vocali gravi* à è ì ò ù* e la _e_ acuta *é* sono direttamente presenti sulla tastiera.

Per comporre qualsiasi combinazione di accento e vocale, sia maiuscola che minuscola, in Mac OS X:

accento acuto - premere option --> 8, rilasciare i tasti, premere la vocale voluta
accento grave - premere option --> 9, rilasciare i tasti, premere la vocale voluta
*
4.* Per tutti quanti, indipendentemente dal sistema operativo e dallo strumento (computer fisso o portatile che sia). Non necessita di installazione, serve solamente la connessione a internet (utile anche per visualizzare questo messaggio).


Comporre il vostro testo qui  http://www.lexilogos.com/clavier/latin_alphabet.htm oppure qui http://italian.typeit.org/
fare un _copia e incolla_ del testo digitato.

(grazie Armando e Rye)


----------



## Angel.Aura

*Grammatiche*

http://www.dizionario-italiano.it/grammatica-italiana/
Grammatica Italiana Online - One World Italiano
Raffaello Fornaciari, Sintassi italiana - Indice


*Dizionari:*

*Wordreference (Zanichelli)*
*Grande dizionario della lingua italiana *
Dizionario d'ortografia e di pronunzia <-- Pronuncia corretta standard.
Garzanti
Dizionari - Sapere.it
Hoepli - Gabrielli
Sabatini Coletti
*Treccani (dizionario ed enciclopedia)*
*De Mauro*
Tommaseo-Bellini

Virgilio Parole- vocabolario, correttore ortografico, sinonimi e contrari, rime, coniugatore, plurali
Dizionario Etimologico dizionario etimologico
http://www.treccani.it/site/lingua_linguaggi/consultazione.htm - enciclopedia, quesiti lessicali e grammaticali
Dizionario d'ortografia e di pronunziadizionario d’ortografia e pronunzia, per leggere e ascoltare
Achyra: Forestierismi - lista forestierismi e loro corrispondenti nella lingua italiana
Home il più importante dizionario italiano dell’ottocento del Tommaseo (attualmente contiene lemmi dalla A alla G)
Analisi grammaticale, analisi logica, analisi del periodo automatica per fare l’analisi logica e grammaticale di una frase
manuscritto.it - "LO SCACCIADUBBI: comunicare senza errori" dubbi linguistici
Lingua italiana e altra linguistica questioni linguistiche
TLIO - Il dizionario storico della lingua italiana dizionario storico della lingua italiana
http://www.classicitaliani.it/index340.htm - Glossario letterario classico
Glossario delle frasi fatte - Wikipedia

Rimario:
http://culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/wb/WB_it.asp rimario e dizionario alla rovescia


Proverbi:
Proverbi italiani, eufemismi, idiomi, paremiologia, dialetto. proverbi e loro spiegazione
Proverbi italiani - Wikiquote proverbi
Glossario delle frasi fatte - Wikipedia frasi fatte


Lingue e dialetti in Italia:
toninorubattu.it per la lingua sarda
Ditzionariu.org - Mines and Minerals Encyclopedia - sardo
'+' aforismi sardo-italiano-inglese
http://www.medivia.it/italiano/dizionario/ - dizionario italiano-napoletano
Napoli e la Napoletanita', tutto su Napoli e la Napoletanita, napoli e canzoni napoletane napoletano-italiano
Al dialàtt bulgnaiṡ - Il dialetto bolognese - bolognese
http://www.elmilanes.it/ - milanese
http://www.scienafregia.it/ - proverbi milanesi
http://digilander.libero.it/dawngate/dizionario.html - palermitano
http://www.ghelafemo.it/dictionary.asp?list=S - veronese
http://www.ba.infn.it/~zito/dialetto.html - salentino
http://www.iannazzo.it/gizzeria/dialetto.html gizzerese
http://digilander.libero.it/manuelhood/arzan/arzan.html reggiano
http://www.comune.ferrara.it/dialetto/fonetica.htm ferrarese
http://www.immac.it/SezBusseto/Cavitelli.htm bussetano
http://www.friul.net/lenghe/Grafie Faggin Nazzi.php friulano
http://www.tuttotrieste.net/dizit.htm triestino
http://digilander.libero.it/arupinum/menuistrioto.htm istrioto
http://www.vejin.com/lingaz.html ladino
http://www.ladinia.org/ladino_cadorino/index.html ladino cadorino
http://roma.andreapollett.com/S8/dialetto.htm - romanesco
http://www.traparentesi.it/divertime...era=A&Pagina=1 romanesco
http://www.ciociari.com/VecchioEco/i...o_ciociaro.htm ciociaro
http://ilfaroligure.altervista.org/corso.htm corso di genovese
http://web.tiscali.it/terzacentro/html/dizio.htm genovese
http://web.tiscalinet.it/terzacentro/html/diziozoo.htm glossario zoologico genovese-italiano
http://www.dialettocomasco.org/sito/...o/vocabolo.asp comasco
http://www.melegnano.net/meneghino/dialetto01.htm milanese
http://xoomer.virgilio.it/kxqjfe/dialetweb/main.htm bergamasco
http://www.brescialeonessa.it/dialet/vocabo/index.htm bresciano-italiano
http://members.tripod.com/~DeVecchi/ milanese
http://sprea.altervista.org/dialetto.htm brianzolo
http://www.gingen.it/dialetto.htm lucano
http://www.primonumero.it/termoli/vernacolo/index.php termolese
http://www.occitania.it/lingua.htm occitano
http://xoomer.virgilio.it/nmndem/vocab1.html piemontese
http://www.zuccotti.com/basaluzzo/dizionario.htm basaluzzese
http://www.traniweb.it/trani/guida/2.html tranese
http://www.tarantonostra.com/index.p...pper&Itemid=69 tarantino
http://www.ba.infn.it/~zito/dialetto.html lizzanese/salentino
http://www.piadinaonline.com/piadina...dizionario.htm romagnolo
http://www.expina.it/dizionario.asp romagnolo
http://www.linguasiciliana.org/ siciliano
http://utenti.lycos.it/uerreclan_sito/dizionario.htm dizionario siciliano-italiano
http://www.anfiteatro.it/fillungo/lucchese.html lucchese
http://www.massamarittima.info/vernacolo/index.htm vernacolo toscano
http://www.dialetto-veneto.it/Vocabolario.htm vocabolario bassa padovana
http://www.dialetto-veneto.it/Gramatica.htm elementi di grammatica bassa padovana
http://digilander.libero.it/comunedi...dizionario.htm minidizionario veronese
http://www.larenadomila.it/barbarani/IlGrandeBerto2.htm vocabolario veronese-italiano-inglese
http://www.larenadomila.it/barbarani/scola/scola.htm corso di veronese
http://www.dejudicibus.it/dizionario...iano+veneziano veneziano
http://www.quatrociacoe.it/200111/vocabolarieto.php vocabolario veneto-italiano



*Letteratura:*
http://www.classicitaliani.it/  Biblioteca dei classici italiani
http://www.classicitaliani.it/index340.htm - Glossario letterario classico


__________________

http://books.google.it/ contiene dizionari italiano-dialetti

http://www.bbc.co.uk/languages/italian/index.shtml*<--- La BBC vi aiuta ad imparare l'italiano.*
http://www.dienneti.it/italiano/stranieri.htm*<-- Italiano per stranieri - Risorse didattiche*
http://www.italianoinfamiglia.it/default.asp *<-- Italiano per stranieri - Risorse didattiche - interattivo*


----------



## Angel.Aura

Queste sono le *linee guida* di WordReference.com e descrivono lo scopo, gli obiettivi, e il punto di vista dei WR Forum nel loro complesso. 
Vi preghiamo di tenere ben presente questo elenco e di fare riferimento ad esso quando intervenite sui WR Forum.



> *I.* WordReference.com fornisce i suoi Forum per lo scambio di informazioni su traduzioni, uso delle parole, equivalenze terminologiche e su altri argomenti linguistici.
> 
> *II.* I Forum promuovono l'apprendimento nell'ambito di un'atmosfera seria, di alto livello linguistico e collaborativo il cui tono sia improntato al rispetto, all'aiuto e alla cordialità.
> 
> *III.* Sono benvenuti i membri che condividono i nostri scopi e la nostra filosofia, e che agiscono in accordo con le regole e le linee-guida dei Forum.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Come impostare una discussione?
*


 Prima di formulare la vostra domanda, utilizzate la *funzione di ricerca* per trovare le discussioni precedenti riguardanti la parola o la frase a cui siete interessati oppure consultate il *Dizionario Italiano * che in fondo alla pagina riporta anche l'elenco di tutte le dicussioni che contengono la parola cercata nel titolo. Se dopo aver letto attentamente le vecchie discussioni aveste ancora bisogno di chiarimenti, aggiungete un messaggio a una delle precedenti discussioni invece di aprirne una nuova. 
Il titolo della discussione deve contenere la parola/frase per la quale chiedete aiuto. 
Articolate la domanda in maniera chiara ed esaustiva all'interno della discussione - il titolo della discussione stessa è solo indicativo, non esaustivo. 
*Fornite una frase intera e il suo contesto*: dove avete  letto la frase? In un romanzo? Una rivista? Un testo  scientifico? Oppure  avete sentito la frase in TV? O in una  conversazione? Oppure quale  concetto volete esprimere? In quale  contesto o situazione? Se la vostra domanda  riguarda un testo scritto  il nome dell'autore, la sua lingua madre e il  periodo in cui il testo è  stato scritto sono informazioni importanti.  Anche la frase precedente e  successiva possono essere utili - se potete  fornire un link al testo  originale, fatelo sempre. Se potete descrivere la situazione o la scena  in cui appare la frase, fatelo sempre. 
Fate una sola domanda per ogni discussione. Ogni nuova domanda deve essere formulata in una nuova discussione. 
Non chiedete al forum di compilare liste di termini/sinonimi. A tale scopo esistono i dizionari. 
Non fate richieste di svolgimento esercizi, revisione di testi, traduzioni, poesie, componimenti. Potete fare domande specifiche riguardanti una parola o un'espressione in una frase che avete scritto voi, a patto che spieghiate chiaramente qual è il vostro dubbio. Non è permesso chiedere al forum di correggere, riscrivere, valutare un brano scritto da voi. 
Non fate troppe richieste in un breve lasso di tempo - non inserite commenti inutili al solo scopo di riportare la vostra discussione in cima al forum. 


Ecco un esempio di come si deve impostare correttamente una discussione:



> *Titolo*: _*scrivere a quattro mani*_ *(<--Scegli un titolo significativo - "aiuto!", "non ho capito..", "è corretto?" per esempio non lo sono )*
> 
> Testo: Ciao a tutti.  *(<-- Saluti - cortesia )*
> Sto leggendo un testo dell'autore Pinco Pallino.
> Ho trovato una frase che non mi è chiara: _*La poesia fu scritta a quattro mani*. _ *(<-- Frase originale INTERA anche all'interno del thread e non solo nel titolo)*
> Si tratta di un racconto che parla di...e di..scritto nel 1920.   *(<-- contesto,  sempre)*
> Io penso che voglia dire questo:
> *Una poesia scritta da due autori che collaborano tra di loro.*
> Grazie per il vostro aiuto   *(<-- Saluti - cortesia)*



*NB*: Le discussioni che si discostano troppo da questo esempio possono venire eliminate.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Quali sono e quali non sono le discussioni accettabili in questo forum?*
Questo forum nasce con lo scopo di discutere espressioni, questioni grammaticali, sintassi di brevi frasi solo ed esclusivamente della lingua italiana e in lingua italiana. Le domande relative ai vari "dialetti" vanno quindi postate nel forum Other Languages​​​Inoltre,  l'interattività con i madrelingua permette di trattare efficacemente frasi idiomatiche, costruzioni grammaticali specifiche, terminologia  tecnica e settoriale, differenze tra vocaboli simili, sinonimi e  contrari, e altri argomenti linguistici di questo genere.​​

*NON fa parte dei nostri scopi* ciò che non rientri strettamente in quanto sopra. Per esempio sono escluse:
- *domande grammaticali ampie o generiche*, perché non possiamo né vogliamo sostituirci a libri di grammatica e corsi di lingua. Esempi di domande non accettabili:
"Chi mi spiega tutti i possibili utilizzi del congiuntivo, nessuno escluso?"
"Chi mi elenca tutti i casi possibili dell'utilizzo di CHE?"
"Non ho mai capito la consecutio temporum. Chi mi fa una carrellata generale?"
- *discussioni letterarie, storiche, politiche, geografiche,  artistiche, musicali, culinarie, culturali o di qualunque altro  argomento non strettamente linguistico* (eccetto eventuali brevi excursus assolutamente necessari per rispondere a una domanda linguistica legittima);
   - Richieste di revisione di testi o valutazione del livello linguistico.
   - *domande di ricerca, richieste di consigli, indagini e sondaggi*  in genere. Sebbene comprendiamo la necessità di dover talvolta chiedere  certe cose a un madrelingua, e anche se statisticamente parlando ci  sarà sicuramente tra i nostri 600.000 utenti almeno uno che sappia  rispondervi, i nostri forum pubblici semplicemente hanno un'altra  missione e non sono il luogo adatto per questo tipo di richieste.
- Richieste di correzione di compiti, esercizi di grammatica, rilettura e correzione di temi, ricerche etc.
*Esempi di domande** non accettabili*:


"Secondo voi cosa dovrei scrivere nella mia lettera di presentazione per andare in soggiorno studio all'università di Torino?"
"Chi sa come si chiama quella canzone che nel ritornello dice così?"
"Hey raga, domani devo fare l'interrogazione di italiano, ma secondo voi cosa devo  studiare? Va bene usare la grammatica ABC o forse è meglio la XYZ?"
"Ma come si chiama quell'inserto del _Corriere della Sera_ che è uscito in allegato al giornale ogni terzo martedì dei mesi pari fino al 1979?"
"Non è che potete guardarvi questo video e trascrivermi cosa dice il personaggio col cappello rosso che io non capisco?"
"Mi fate una bella lista di tutti i sinonimi di "cappello"? Non ho voglia di cercarmeli da solo.."
"Chi mi consiglia un dizionario tecnico per le mie traduzioni / una  grammatica per i miei studi / dei libri da leggere / metodi per  migliorare il mio italiano?"
"Vorrei fare un sondaggio per una mia pubblicazione: quanti di voi riescono a toccarsi le punte dei piedi piegandosi in avanti?"
"Mio cugino dice che solo i Senesi tra i 22 e i 34 anni sanno pronunciare "ranunculo" nella maniera corretta..ma secondo voi è vero?"
"Qualcuno sa se in Basilicata la dichiarazione IVA per militesenti con  figli a carico va presentata sul modulo 31/bis o sul 73/ter?"
"Non ho mai capito come usare il congiuntivo/ fare l'analisi del periodo/la sillabazione etc, non è che mi spiegate voi come si fa in due parole e mi fate anche una bella lista di esempi?"
"Ho sentito due persone pugliesi che parlavano..ma forse non erano pugliesi ..boh..una ha detto una parola che inizia con la B..botte?  no..forse era batte o forse bitte..boh, ditemi voi che parola era!"
"Ho scritto una poesia in italiano..non è che qualcuno me la può correggere e dirmi come posso migliorarla?"

*Domande come queste non rientrano nello scopo di questo forum e saranno pertanto eliminate.*


----------

